# DHCPv6 Won't Start

## AdmiralNemo

I am trying to provide IPv6 connectivity to my network. I am using 6to4 to obtain my IPv6 address and /48.  I installed and configured radvd successfully, ie clients are all able to obtain IPv6 addresses the stateless way, but I need to provide them with DNS server addresses. Correct me if I am wrong, but the only way to do this is using DHCPv6, so I installed and configured dhcp6s with the following config file:

```
prefer-life-time 10000;

valid-life-time 20000;

renew-time 5000;

rebind-time 8000;

interface eth1 {

    link AAA {

        allow unicast;

        send unicast;

        allow rapid-commit;

        send server-preference 5;

        renew-time 1000;

        rebind-time 2400;

        prefer-life-time 2000;

        valid-life-time 3000;

        pool{

            range 2002:4595:6102:1::10 to 2002:4595:6102:1::110/64;

            prefix 2002:4595:6102:1::/64;

        };

    };

};
```

When I run /etc/init.d/dhcp6s start, I get [ !! ] and no error, either on stdout, stderr, or in syslog.  I tried running dhcp6s -Df -c /etc/dhcp6s.conf I got the following error:

```
setsockopt(insock, IPV6_JOIN_GROUP) Address already in use
```

I am not sure what is going on here.  No other instance of dhcp6s is running and radvd is stopped.  If anyone knows what might be going on here, please let me know.

Thanks

----------

## impulze

Did anyone happen to get it running? I can't seem to find the issue.

It's almost 4 months later now... any ideas?

My config:

```

prefer-life-time 10000;

valid-life-time 20000;

renew-time 5000;

rebind-time 8000;

interface eth1 {

    link AAA {

        allow unicast;

        send unicast;

        allow rapid-commit;

        send server-preference 5;

        renew-time 1000;

        rebind-time 2400;

        prefer-life-time 2000;

        valid-life-time 3000;

        pool{

            range fdbe:6872:aa07::a00:10 to fdbe:6872:aa07::a00:110/112;

            prefix fdbe:6872:aa07::a00:/112

        };

    };

};

```

----------

## AdmiralNemo

I am not sure why, but I was able to get it running iff I specified one or more interfaces on the command line.

----------

## impulze

i'm trying to start it via the initscript provided by the ebuild. didn't check into it yet, will do so.

edit:

barad-dur ~ # dhcp6s -fDdc /etc/dhcp6s.conf

Feb/07/2007 05:30:33 setsockopt(insock, IPV6_JOIN_GROUP) Invalid argument

barad-dur ~ # dhcp6s -fDdc /etc/dhcp6s.conf eth1

Feb/07/2007 05:30:35 syntax error in line 10: server-preference

Feb/07/2007 05:30:35 fatal parse failure: exiting in line 10: server-preference

Feb/07/2007 05:30:35 failed to parse addr configuration file

----------

## AdmiralNemo

Hmm, now I know why I had that commented out in my configuration file  :Very Happy: 

----------

## AdmiralNemo

Here is my configuration file:

```
interface eth1 {

    link tchtech {

        allow unicast;

        send unicast;

        allow rapid-commit;

#        send server-preference 5;

        renew-time 1000;

        rebind-time 2400;

        prefer-life-time 2000;

        valid-life-time 3000;

        option dns_servers 2002:4595:610e:ffff::1;

        };

};

interface eth0 {

    link arcplasma {

        allow unicast;

        send unicast;

        allow rapid-commit;

#        send server-preference 5;

        renew-time 1000;

        rebind-time 2400;

        prefer-life-time 2000;

        valid-life-time 3000;

        option dns_servers 2002:4595:610e:eeee::1;

        };

};
```

And here is my modified init script:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-misc/dhcpv6/files/dhcp6s.rc,v 1.4 2006/08/28 07:54:27 vapier Exp $

depend() {

        need net

}

checkconfig() {

        if [[ ! -e /etc/dhcp6s.conf ]] ; then

                eerror "You need an /etc/dhcp6s.conf file to run dhcp6s"

                eerror "There is a sample conf file in /usr/share/doc/dhcpv6-[PV]"

                return 1

        fi

}

start() {

        checkconfig || return 1

        ebegin "Starting dhcp6s"

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/dhcp6s ${IFACES}

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping dhcp6s"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/dhcp6s

        eend $?

}
```

And the corresponding config.d file:

```
IFACES="eth1 eth0"
```

Hope that helps

----------

## impulze

yeah i just commented out that one line and it worked like a charm too!  :Smile: 

hopefully we'll see a module for dhcpv6 clients in the net rc-scripts soon

----------

## AdmiralNemo

Yeah, I filed a bug and Uberlord said he would try it if I would help test.  It has been some time since I have heard anything though.  You might check out Bug 150908 and ask about a status update.  I am sure he's rather busy with other more pressing projects though.  Still, it would be nice to have dhcpv6 capable clients.

----------

